# CG Landscapes By MD!**UPDATED**



## MDowdey

this is my first real attempt at Computer generated rendering, tell me what you think?



matt


----------



## Big Mike

Looks like a photo dude...nice work.


----------



## MDowdey

thanks mike!!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## voodoocat

Looks great!

Bryce?


----------



## MDowdey

Terragen actually. i have bryce but the surface mapper and texture editor are terrible.


this particular guy took around 20 hours to render at 3350x2200.

sized down, saturation, sharpening, Levels adjustment in photoshopCS.



md


----------



## voodoocat

You've inspiried me to open up Lightwave again.  I might have to give Terregan a try!


----------



## MDowdey

terragen has two versions. one is an unregistered version(free), and then you pay 99$ for the registered version which will unlock some things.

chad if you are interested in the registered version, PM me.

mmmmmm....lightwave....mmmm....




md


----------



## terri

MDowdey said:
			
		

> Terragen actually. i have bryce but the surface mapper and texture editor are terrible.
> 
> 
> this particular guy took around 20 hours to render at 3350x2200.
> 
> sized down, saturation, sharpening, Levels adjustment in photoshopCS.
> 
> 
> 
> md


You tech geeks give me a headache.       That said, this looks really lovely, Matt.   I'd have been equally impressed if it were a photograph; it's very soothing and inviting.    :thumbup:   

Nice work (whatever the hell you did)!    :mrgreen:


----------



## Alison

:shock: Wow!


----------



## voodoocat

Before I was a photographer, I learned and worked with Lightwave for a couple of years.  I've been able to apply a lot of the things I learned about lighting and camera angles from it.  Now that I've been doing photography for a while, I'd like to go back and see what I can apply to Lightwave.


----------



## photogoddess

That's really awesome Matt! I like it a lot. Gonna post more stuff as you do it?


----------



## MDowdey

only if i find it to be really good. ive done three of four already that arent up to print quality, this was the first.



md


----------



## mygrain

Nice work bro!!! I'm really impressed! It does look very photographic.


----------



## David A Sercel

That's really good! At first I thought it was a photo.

David


----------



## Jeff Canes

Very nice job, wish my photos look like that, I hate you


----------



## Corry

Ok Matt...tell us the truth.  This really is a photograph, right?


----------



## danalec99

:shock:  :hail:


----------



## MDowdey

core_17 said:
			
		

> Ok Matt...tell us the truth.  This really is a photograph, right?




its not a photograph  i promise

thanks jeff, i love you too sweetie     at least we will always have our special times at JT  



thanks dan!!!!


md


----------



## Xmetal

I just had a stab at using Terragen but haven't had a whole lot of success...I tell it to render the picture but nothing comes up. :?

Ahwell, i'll keep at it.


----------



## sakura

Wo0o0oW


----------



## anua

MDowdey said:
			
		

> its not a photograph  i promise
> 
> 
> 
> md




 :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

so what is it, matt??
i have no idea how did you do it, but it looks like a really nice looking place-and real.
 :thumbup:


----------



## Traci

:hail: Amazing! :hail:


----------



## MDowdey

thanks everyone!!!


xmetal, the trick is to let it sit, you should see things pop up after awhile.



md


----------



## thebeginning

i've done a fair bit of various modelling and animating too.  I've been too consumed with photography to do much though.  I've used Bryce 5 (i was dissapointed after a while), Wings (which TOTALLY rocks), ZBrush (very briefly), and 3ds max 7 (also briefly).  I've always liked doing landscape renderings.  cool stuff.  nice job with this one, the texture of the water is farrr better in terragen than in bryce (obviously)


----------



## MDowdey

md


----------



## Meysha

OMG OMG OMG! These are amazing.  :hail: 
That Learning to Fly one is so real! And it's just awesome.
I am utterly speechless. Even if these were photos I'd be speechless aswell! They're great!  :hail:  :hail:  :hail:  
 :hugs: <-- That's me just trying to absorb some of your amazingness from you!


----------



## Xmetal

Red Desert and Learning to Fly are Sensational!

Where do you get the textures from? I can't find them anywhere


----------



## Big Mike

Wow... :shock:  Nice work Matty


----------



## Jeff Canes

Like Red Desert a lot, love the buttes and water they look very real, but the sky is a little to CG, Reminds me of lake Mead or Powell out west


----------



## MDowdey

Xmetal said:
			
		

> Red Desert and Learning to Fly are Sensational!
> 
> Where do you get the textures from? I can't find them anywhere




x, im usually making my own textures. but you can find alot of free stuff at renderosity.com.



thanks for the kind words everyone!!!!!
md


----------



## Meysha

How come your rendering kicks ass?
After seeing your pics I d/loaded Terragen and tried a few myself. That program is tough to understand at first... but I'm slowly getting there. But when I render my pics they still look all blocky. 
Is it just because I'm using the free version that the quality's not as good? is there a setting I'm forgetting to do?


----------



## MDowdey

yep!

if you go under render settings, and look at the first tab that pops up, it has two sliders that say something about the realism or quality. slide them to the right. do the same with the little preview window. it has a slider as well, slide it to the right as far as it will go.

hope that helps


----------



## Canon Fan

This stuff is increadible Matt :shock:

I just don't have the patience for this stuff these days, not that I ever did


----------



## Meysha

That's really weird how the preview slider effects the real render quality. But I increased everything and now my rendering kicks ass too! Yay! Now I just need to work on the quality on the pics.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Niki

Impressive.

I tried Bryce once and it was very hard. I didn't get far at all. 
Anyway, Mystery Island is my favorite of these, something magical in it.


----------



## MDowdey

thank you niki!!!!!! bryce is way harder than what im using now..


im going to keep updating this thread with new shots as i do them. they are getting bigger and bigger and take over 24 hours to render.


md


----------



## MDowdey

md


----------



## Xmetal

Matty! Quit showing off!!


----------



## Jeff Canes

Xmetal said:
			
		

> Matty! Quit showing off!!


 
ditto, have you given up photography


----------



## vonnagy

woah, nice work mate


----------



## Meysha

These are awesome!

ok now i'm just too ashamed to post my attempts.


----------



## MDowdey

do it!!!!! if you would like i can give you some more pointers, im learning new things every time i mess with it...


md


----------



## Alison

Great work, Matt! I really like Until the End of the World. I'm really impressed with your new found talent!


----------



## MDowdey

thanks!!!!! im just trying some new venues seeing as how im totally unmotivated to pick up my camera.



md


----------



## MDowdey

thanks for looking!!! and critique!!!!



md


----------



## Meysha

Wow! I love the water effect you've done in the second! And the clouds in the first are unreal. The eagle really makes the first pic. Though it looks too fake for the rest of the scene.


----------



## MDowdey

yeah i thought so too....gotta work on that a bit


----------



## MDowdey

thanks for viewing!


md


----------



## mygrain

Dude I stole yer Glacier National Park and set it as my wallpaper. Hope Ya dont mind. :mrgreen: 

FREAKIN AWESOME WORK BTW!


----------



## MDowdey

thats awesome dude!!! let me know if you want anything custom made for wallpapers, im taking orders


----------



## ClarkKent

Simply astounding.  I have just downloaded terregan and am just starting to get into this type of application.  And for the life of me cannont figure out how you guys are coming up with such great textures.  Just simply outstanding work gentlemen and women!


----------



## MDowdey

thanks clark! let me know if you need any goodies!! ive got a treasure trove on my HD of stuff.


----------



## MDowdey

Took a hiatus to give my computer some rest, now im back bitches!! im rick james!







md


----------



## Xmetal

Ooh lookit dat!!

Love the see-thru water mate! lookin' tops!


----------



## MDowdey

check it yo!






















comments and critique is always welcome!!!

md


----------



## mygrain

Wow looks like someone decide to move from landscapes...matt the unicycle is freakin great! did you build from scratch and what programs are you using exactly? enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## MDowdey

i used bryce 5 with the unicycle. it came as a ready to go model, but i skinned and and gave it the color and rendering.

all the other stuff was terragen. im trying my hand at solid modelling, but i reall dont have the patience for it....


md


----------



## Andrea K

awesome stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## danny

Really great work.  I've been trying my hand at this but have not gotten anywhere near the results you have.  Keep it up!
Danny


----------

